# Second try at DIY



## powderhogg01

I failed at my first attempt to make my own incubator. Temp seems likely as to why. Here is the styrofoam cooler incubator in all is glory.
View attachment 13732
This time I reconfigured my lighting setup. I now have the fan blowing warm air over the light and onto the thermostat.
View attachment 13733
I am using a bi-metal thermostat and small computer fan.
View attachment 13734
There are 3 thermometers of varying cost. The cheapest at 5 dollars is reading 100 degrees f. The middle priced is reading 102.6. And the most expensive is reading 103.
View attachment 13735

The temps have not fluctuated even a but off 102.6 on the middle priced thermo. 
The light flicks on for 6 seconds, and is off for 18. 
With the instruments here, I need to lower the temp slightly... If I can get all three thermos to read within a degree or two of 99.5 I am going to try and set more eggs.
The window is double panes plexiglas and things seem pretty stable in there. Can anyone see anything that needs adjusting other then the temp possibly being too high.


----------



## powderhogg01

I have managed to get things into the right temp zone. The cheapest thermometer is reading 97 and the expensive one is reading 100, my mid priced one is reading 99.5. 
I have not noticed any movement in air temp in the last several hours, I am thinking I might have it set.


----------



## robin416

I'm glad you were able to see what I saw with the different digitals. What's different is I saw the difference all within the same model thermo. 

If you can find a rectangular drip tray for flower pots that's short enough it could help with any humidity issues. Larger surface area for the water to evaporate from.


----------



## powderhogg01

I'm focusing on making sure the temp is spot on. Humidity will be handled with a small dish and sponged standing up in the water


----------



## powderhogg01

Adding my water dish drastically lowered the temp of the entire cooler. . So I guess I should have managed humidity first and dialed temps in second. 
All about experimentation right? Haha


----------



## robin416

There is a relationship there when the two are combined. But just the act of adding the water meant opening the unit and allowing the heat to escape. When I set up my old units I always added hot water so the heater didn't struggle to bring the temp back up.


----------



## LittleWings

I read where some people add bricks, tiles, jars of water, anything dense to hold or store the heat and keep the temps from fluctuating as bad. I used jars of water with lids on them in my first one. 
I also found that the closer I put the thermostat to the light bulb, the more stable the temps were. I was using a water heater thermostat though.


----------



## powderhogg01

As I understand it the thermostat I am currently using is for water heaters as well, it is simply a more accurate, shall I say, sensitive then the wafer style.







Temps are still a bit high from my adjustment, but getting closer to what I want. 
Humidity is close as well, a little tweaking am all will be set for eggs.


----------



## powderhogg01

Things seem to have stabilized. It looks like the average between all three is much closer to what I am looking for. 99.5 at egg level, essentially thought the entire area.









Humidity was achieved with a dish of water with cotton rags in it. Holding steady around 50


----------



## powderhogg01

With my first attempt I kept the eggs in a egg carton. I think this time I will set them on the floor of the bator, rather then in a holding device. 
I have noticed that after a shower the humidity in the room incubator jumps up to 70 percent. It quickly drops back to 50-55 once the room has aired out. Something I may need to address


----------



## kessy09

powderhogg01 said:


> With my first attempt I kept the eggs in a egg carton. I think this time I will set them on the floor of the bator, rather then in a holding device. I have noticed that after a shower the humidity in the room incubator jumps up to 70 percent. It quickly drops back to 50-55 once the room has aired out. Something I may need to address


Something I noticed different between my homemade incubator and the two newer ones I use is the placement of eggs. In my new ones the eggs are in a "convection oven" type style. So, off the ground with the fan blowing air all around. My older new one has the eggs in a wire rack about a half inch off the bottom and in my newest the egg tray has holes all over it (like a mesh) so every part of the egg is exposed to air. Not sure if it's a big deal or not but could make a difference too.


----------



## powderhogg01

Curious, I have a rack I could put a screen on to suspend the eggs slightly off the bottom


----------



## kessy09

powderhogg01 said:


> Curious, I have a rack I could put a screen on to suspend the eggs slightly off the bottom


That would mimic what's in my newer incubators. It would allow for more even heating as the air would constantly be circulating around the egg. Broody hens adjust their eggs every hour, so not only moving so the chicken doesn't develop all stuck to one side but it allows every part of the egg to have close access to the source of heat. Whereas when incubating what do people do? Three-four times a day? Just checked mine and I have 7/7 developing right on track. I'm on day 14. Didn't hatch a one out of my homemade incubator. I upgraded to a marsh roll-x and got fairly good rates 50% (shipped eggs) then I upgraded to a Brinsea with a humidity pump and have gotten two hatches that were 99-100% (also shipped eggs). This is my third batch in that incubator and so far so good again.


----------



## powderhogg01

I wish I had an extra 400 bucks for a nice, top of the line incubator, I will have to see some birds before I could consider that purchase
I had to add some vent holes in the top in order to get a steady 50-55% humidity, once I switch to lockdown a piece of tape seals the holes and the humidity jumps up to 65-70%..
Once I get some freshly laid eggs from the ladies I will give it another go.


----------



## powderhogg01

I added a screen, and a means of adding water without having to open the top. Still do not know how to go about turning automation, but that's all good, turning by hand is not too bad.


----------



## powderhogg01

GFCI tripped mid day while I was at work came home to a 60 degree incubator and some cold
Eggs. Is it worth progressing. This would mark day 7.


----------



## robin416

Yes. Warm them back up again and candle once they reach temp. You want to see the heart beat or some movement of some sort.


----------



## powderhogg01

They are dark brown eggs, and I am new to this. I will take lots of pics and update shortly.


----------



## robin416

Two ways to candle without having an actual candler is a small Maglight with strong batteries or a light set up under a flower pot.

In both instances you want to be in a dark room. With the maglight, place it against the egg from the backside, lower. Even with dark eggs you should be able to see. This worked with Guinea eggs which are both very dark and very, very thick shell.

With the flower pot candler, place a light on a solid surface, put the pot over that upside down so the light shines through the hole. Place the egg over the hole. I don't like this one as much because it can generate a lot of heat very quickly.


----------



## powderhogg01

One of the eggs looks viable. The else cons has no development and I tossed it to the dog. This egg shows promise though.


----------



## powderhogg01

This one is perhaps better. Not sure I can tell for sure there is a heartbeat, but there is development I should see. 
Guess I will know by next week!


----------



## robin416

I can see an embryo in the last two pics, I think. That's where you should be seeing movement. I can't see veins but that is probably just circumstances of trying to see them from a pic posted on the board.

Are the eggs to temp? If they are still chilled chances are you will not see movement. Give them time to warm back up. I would wait until tomorrow and check them again. 

Any idea why the GFCI popped? Did you move them to a new circuit to hopefully not have this happen again?


----------



## powderhogg01

My camera had trouble staying focused on the egg long enough or the picture. There is definite veins, and an embryo.
I have not yet candled the egg again, after work today I will give it another look. 
The embryo did move as I rotated the egg, but I'm not sure I saw it move on its own within the egg.


----------



## robin416

If it moves, I doubt that you will second guess whether it moved or not. I'm pulling for your eggs to still be viable. They can get that cool and survive, the issue is how long they were that cool.


----------



## powderhogg01

A few hours at least. Would I be able to see blood pumpin through the veins I see or will the entire embryo move?


----------



## robin416

Right where that small dark spot is, you'll see a pulsation. Hold the egg still and watch once you've spotted it. I don't know that that is a heart beat since it should be much more rapid than what we see when candling. It could just be the embryo moving.


----------



## powderhogg01

I just candled the good egg. I saw not only slight movement but noticed an increased number of veins in the egg. Looks like this one may go another few days at least. I would love to get a hatch.. To know I can pull it off.


----------



## robin416

Excellent. Way too often people will come in and find what you did and just toss everything. This goes to prove that all is not lost when it does happen. Well, I actually already knew that but having someone else show it can work OK is a bonus.

I candled my broody's eggs this evening. I tossed all but one. Not even sure its viable yet. Going to give it a couple of days. Looks like my boys are just too old to get the job done any more.


----------



## powderhogg01

There is definitely movement within the shell. I candled this morning and not only is there even more veins, this time I could clearly the the enlarging embryo move within the shell. It's pretty neat. Hopefully I can get the hatching thing sorted before spring.


----------



## robin416

Excellent news. I'm pulling for your peeps to hatch because there isn't much about these guys that is more disappointing than a failed hatch.

We had someone we called the egg killer. She tried for years to hatch and was never successful. And I do mean never. She bought a high dollar incubator and surprise, she was able to hand off her title as egg killer.

I suspect that her problem all along was not using the proper measuring equipment. I had the same type of incubator but different means for measuring temps and humidity.


----------



## powderhogg01

I will definitely be upgrading my set up after the holidays. I may keep the foam bator alive, simply because I have put a lot of effort I to it. I can control humidity perfectly, won't have to open the bator to add water, added the screen so the air flow is much better around the eggs. Miracles of life...


----------



## robin416

No reason to lose it, many have built the same type and have been successful. Even if you do buy a different one the unit you're using now would make an awesome hatcher if you have staggered hatches.


----------



## nj2wv

Yes I agree. Using it as a hatcher is a great idea.


----------



## kessy09

One thing I learned is that once I knew my eggs were viable I didn't candle any more at all until lockdown. I'd look to see if they were weeping (only ever had one go bad on me) but the hatches where I was regularly candling did far more poorly than eggs I didn't bother with. The two times I got 100% hatch rates were the only two times I didn't even candle at all until lockdown. I trusted the fertility enough to know they *should* be fertile and just left them alone. I don't know if it's at all related (over candling and poor hatch rates). My hatch rates weren't very good when I started and I know I candled wayyyy too much. It was just so exciting.


----------



## powderhogg01

In other wards.... Stop candleing since I know the egg is viable. Haha

Thanks for the heads up there. My excitement is hard to contain.


----------



## powderhogg01

Light bulb went out during the night. Woke up to a cold incubator. I replaced the bulb and things are heating up again. I last checked the egg at midnight. Everything was fine then, hoping the light was not off too long. I would just hate to get this far along and to have it fail now.


----------



## kessy09

powderhogg01 said:


> Light bulb went out during the night. Woke up to a cold incubator. I replaced the bulb and things are heating up again. I last checked the egg at midnight. Everything was fine then, hoping the light was not off too long. I would just hate to get this far along and to have it fail now.


I think it should be fine. My incubator has a daily cool down period of up to three hours. Apparently it mimics the natural temp drop that happens when a hen leaves her nest. The heat shuts off totally. I used that option twice and got 100% hatch rates both times.


----------



## Shann0

I'm following your thread with interest. Best of luck! Rooting for ya.


----------



## robin416

powderhogg01 said:


> Light bulb went out during the night. Woke up to a cold incubator. I replaced the bulb and things are heating up again. I last checked the egg at midnight. Everything was fine then, hoping the light was not off too long. I would just hate to get this far along and to have it fail now.


I'm beginning to think that the electrical components you used are not liking the humid atmosphere in there. First the tripped GFCI and now the bulb.

You can't have this happen on a regular basis because I doubt the embryos can tolerate it happening a lot.


----------



## Jim

powderhogg01 said:


> Light bulb went out during the night. Woke up to a cold incubator. I replaced the bulb and things are heating up again. I last checked the egg at midnight. Everything was fine then, hoping the light was not off too long. I would just hate to get this far along and to have it fail now.


when I did my lightbulb, I bought an outdoor floodlight that holds two bulbs. I only use 75 watt bulbs in there, and this way if a bulb burns out, I still have one going to keep temps up until I notice one went out.


----------



## powderhogg01

Jim said:


> when I did my lightbulb, I bought an outdoor floodlight that holds two bulbs. I only use 75 watt bulbs in there, and this way if a bulb burns out, I still have one going to keep temps up until I notice one went out.


 I like the idea. To be honest I was kind of expecting to see this happen as I have used the same bulb from the first try, and it was not a brand new bulb anyways. 
Hoping a brand new bulb will be the truck and I will likely upgrade to the 2 bulb syle next.


----------



## Jim

The two bulb kit was under 10 bucks, not a lot out of pocket for the peace of mind.


----------



## powderhogg01

Well today would mark the day at which I put the incubator into lockdown. I candled this morning.. And as I understand it the whole egg should have been mostly dark with baby chick, but alas, it seems the embryo made it to about 2 weeks and stopped. I will take some pictures tonight of the egg and get your opinions on it.


----------



## robin416

Dang, it does sound like it might have died. But remember, you had two chill downs. That will slow development, sometimes by days.


----------



## powderhogg01

Ok, so here are some images. It looks to my eyes that the air bubble possibly ruptured.
But being new to hatching I'm not fully certain it's what I am seeing b


----------



## kessy09

In the first picture-those lines- are they the pencil marks? Or are they inside the egg?


----------



## robin416

I saw those too. 

No movement at all? At that size you should have seen movement.

Do any of your hens go broody? If so, I would give a couple to her, put a couple in the bator and then you'll have something to compare to.


----------



## powderhogg01

Yes those are pencil lines. None of my hens are broody. The only movement I saw was the embryo moving to the top of the egg and possibly spinning slowly. I contributed the movement there to me moving the egg.
I did notice the air cell continues to enlarge daily. Lookin at other pictures if candled eggs, this one is not even close to the others at lock down.


----------



## robin416

Slowly tilt the egg down, if you see movement then the embryo died. That egg is not full enough not to see the embryo itself move.

Those two cool downs have an effect on development and I'm not willing to say that's not the reason for what you're seeing just yet in regards to how full the egg is. Growth seems to explode the last few days of development.

Do you see a red ring at all? If you do that is confirmation it died. Its known as a blood ring and indicative of bacteria growing.


----------



## powderhogg01

No blood ring. The only abnormality I saw was within the air bubble., but since it's still growing in size then who knows. 
I will know if it failed in 3 days, patients will have to take part. 
Either way this round got me a lot more results then my first test. With a few mods, I will get a good hatch. 
My next alteration is heating, I have an electric heat element I would like to give a try.


----------



## robin416

I can't see what you're seeing. If that air bubble stays right where it is when you move the egg then its still intact.


----------



## powderhogg01

With that I would say it's got to be intact still.


----------



## powderhogg01

Well the hatch failed. Judging by the egg development I would say the egg probably did die on the second cool down event. I am going to try using a heat element over a light bulb and see if I can manage a more exact temp without the possibility of a bulb burning out.


----------



## robin416

If I still had my GQF, I'd send it to you. 

I know others have done this successfully and ultimately you will hit on the right combo.


----------



## SilkieBoy

Ummm, I think you should invest in a small incubator for $60, you will have much better results! As you are pouring money and electricity into your homemade incubator, it is not really doing the job!

Well that's my 2 cents worth !!

Happy New Year!


----------



## powderhogg01

As of right now this incubator has cost me a total of 25 dollars. I have done several fixes and feel confident in my new setup. 
I would not spend money on a foam incubator, considering it's more than feasible to build my own. Once I do get a the cash I will likely buy a nice one.


----------

